# My unofficial "Official Pictures Thread"



## ~da rev~ (Aug 30, 2007)

This is my picture thread. I have never posted pics of my belly anywhere before, so you guys better feel proud to have me. Because, I have a fantastic belly, if I do say so myself. People I know personally enjoy it, and I hope you guys will as well. 

After my shower. Yes, please enjoy my Guinness PJ's








More to come


----------



## ~da rev~ (Aug 30, 2007)

Yet another


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 30, 2007)

~da rev~ said:


> Yet another



*thanks its a beautiful belly as ADVERTISED.....feeling rather lecherous noticing your quite the *YOUNGN* *:doh:


----------



## ~da rev~ (Aug 30, 2007)

Well, I've finally gotten around to putting some pics on here, now knowing that I am among other young folk on this site.


----------



## Catkin (Aug 31, 2007)

Nice  and by the way, hello! I'm one of the other younguns here.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Sep 1, 2007)

Yo. How do? Are you as proud as I am to be a youngling?


----------



## Skinny_FFA (Sep 1, 2007)

Roundtastic! Looking sooo soft and jiggly... I love it :smitten: Just feeling the urge to kiss and cuddle it  
Thanks for posting


----------



## ~da rev~ (Sep 1, 2007)

Thank _you_ for the compliment. I'm in the process of taking more. It sucks with my camera phone, though. I'd like to get a digital camera someday.


----------



## Jurassic69 (Sep 1, 2007)

You are gorgeous! What do you weigh?


----------



## ~da rev~ (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks. I have no clue, don't have a scale.


----------



## Britannia (Sep 2, 2007)

Yum. :wubu:


----------



## ~da rev~ (Sep 2, 2007)

This picture shows:
1. Tattoo
2. That I need a better camera
3. I need a haircut.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Sep 4, 2007)

belly overhang.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Sep 27, 2007)

Felt like bumping this. More pics to come.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Nov 10, 2007)

Forgot about this!


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 17, 2008)

I finally have a digital camera!

Better pictures to come. 

Also, this forum got deleted from my bookmarks. I just remembered it today. lol


----------



## rabbitislove (Jan 18, 2008)

~da rev~ said:


> This picture shows:
> 1. Tattoo
> 2. That I need a better camera
> 3. I need a haircut.



Shit boy. Your body is smokin hot. How did I miss this one? I'm usually the first one wolf whistling these posts. :doh:


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 18, 2008)

Glad you like them. 

If you liked these pics, wait untill I get my digital camera going. I'll be posting more soon.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 21, 2008)

New Pics!!!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jan 22, 2008)

Cute pics! much better now they're clear.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 22, 2008)

Forgot this one.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 29, 2008)

I've been busy. More pics to come, hopefully.


----------



## BlackRose (Mar 8, 2008)

You're beautiful...


----------



## ~da rev~ (Mar 8, 2008)

Uh, thanks.


----------



## Smite (Mar 8, 2008)

Don't forget who winked you Axel...


----------



## ~da rev~ (Mar 8, 2008)

So, uh..Sexual innuendo?


----------



## ~da rev~ (Mar 12, 2008)

Did a little photo shoot, thought I'd share. 















Only a few. The rest will be at the BFC. XD


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 12, 2008)

Very nice Axel!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ~da rev~ (Mar 12, 2008)

No prob


----------



## rabbitislove (Mar 16, 2008)

Damn Axel, just damn. 
This has become one of my favourite threads as of late. 
I love the second one :wubu:


----------



## ~da rev~ (Mar 16, 2008)

Well, I never know what to do with my hands. So, I thought to just hold my belly with them 


And thanks.


----------



## rabbitislove (Apr 13, 2008)

Alright, but if you ever get tired of holding it, hollar.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Apr 16, 2008)

Alrighty. :blush:


----------



## lady of the dark (Apr 16, 2008)

Looooking goooooood!


----------



## cammy (Apr 16, 2008)

Put the toilet seat down!


----------



## ~da rev~ (Apr 17, 2008)

lady of the dark said:


> Looooking goooooood!



Thanks. 





cammy said:


> Put the toilet seat down!



:doh:


----------



## ~da rev~ (Aug 18, 2008)

Little tease of my set in www.ooglegirth.com


----------



## shygirl (Aug 19, 2008)

Mmm.:wubu:


----------



## ~da rev~ (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks!!


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 13, 2009)

bllllllaaaaaahhhhh ur adorable i want to hugggggg u!!!!!


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 13, 2009)

w00t! 

Thanks!


I forgot about this thread. Maybe I'll update after I get some batteries in my camera.


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 13, 2009)

Thats a mighty belly you have there sir!

... you have inspired me to maybe take a few pics of myself to post here hehe


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 13, 2009)

That's my job. Also, isn't that a Dream Theater insignia in your ava?


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 13, 2009)

~da rev~ said:


> That's my job. Also, isn't that a Dream Theater insignia in your ava?



Its a Coheed and Cambria logo called the Keywork

But I am indeed a Dream Theater fan!


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 14, 2009)

Ah, right. It triggered something in my mind and for some reason I just went to Dream Theater. Great bands, the both of them.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 14, 2009)

Decided it's time for a GOOD update.


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 14, 2009)

i had a good time looking at your pics:eat2:


----------



## viracocha (Jan 14, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> i had a good time looking at your pics:eat2:



Wow, make that a good week. :smitten:


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 15, 2009)

Gee, thanks everyone. :blush:


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 19, 2009)

~da rev~ said:


> Gee, thanks everyone. :blush:



im in love with your belly and even more turned on cause im a stalker and went to your page and you like metal as welllllllll XD YAYAYAYAYAYAY


----------



## Hole (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice.. The facial hair looks good. Keep it up.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 19, 2009)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing! :eat2:


----------



## rabbitislove (Jan 20, 2009)

Looking good as ever Axel. I really liked the shower one that got deleted. Damn concerned prudes with too much time on their hands. Your belly is rockin' dude.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 20, 2009)

rabbitislove said:


> Looking good as ever Axel. I really liked the shower one that got deleted. Damn concerned prudes with too much time on their hands. Your belly is rockin' dude.



WHOA, DELETE!? I cut off all of my schwantz, I don't know what would be against terms of use. 

Oh well, I don't remember which one it was anyway. 



SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> im in love with your belly and even more turned on cause im a stalker and went to your page and you like metal as welllllllll XD YAYAYAYAYAYAY



Well yeah, Metal rules.


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 20, 2009)

Well yeah, Metal rules. [/QUOTE]


dude me and u are gonna hxc dance and cause panic in public places!!!!!


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 20, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> dude me and u are gonna hxc dance and cause panic in public places!!!!!



Only because of the thunderous roar I create when I'm doing my karate influenced dance moves.


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 20, 2009)

~da rev~ said:


> Only because of the thunderous roar I create when I'm doing my karate influenced dance moves.



haha no well prolly just kill people i get real crazy in pits hahahaha


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 21, 2009)

I can take you


----------



## Smite (Jan 21, 2009)

Insert subtle gay comment here.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 21, 2009)

Not subtle enough, sexy.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Oct 8, 2009)

Well, it sure has been a while for me. Might as well give you some of this on my return. 












More to come.


----------



## lovelocs (Oct 8, 2009)

very cute towely pic!


----------



## ~da rev~ (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks!!!


----------



## unconventional (Jan 18, 2010)

Very sexy pics. Although I have seen your pics on here before and wouldnt really expect any less. You are a very truly sexy man.


----------



## likeitmatters (Jan 18, 2010)

from a youngingly or nooblette? guess they are they same thing....


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 29, 2010)

unconventional said:


> Very sexy pics. Although I have seen your pics on here before and wouldnt really expect any less. You are a very truly sexy man.



Thanks!

:blush:


----------



## siren_ (Feb 12, 2010)

you look pretty good with long hair, a little facial hair and no glasses. : o


----------



## ~da rev~ (Feb 14, 2010)

Well, right now i've got short hair, a little facial hair and glasses. : o


----------



## siren_ (Feb 15, 2010)

time to grow it out ^_____^ boys look so cute with a little length. :happy:
everything else is a nice size though.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Feb 16, 2010)

I typically have long hair. Needed a change for some reason. 

But thanks


----------



## Zowie (Mar 1, 2010)

Wooow >w<
Do a picture strip tease o_o Take one clothed, then bit by bit take em off =D in as many pictures a necessary.

But really, wow. That's going to be going through my head for the next couple of days.


----------



## Zowie (Mar 1, 2010)

Oh, oh, AND
I hate to disagree with Siren, but keep the glasses, you're adorable with them!

Like Clark Kent.


----------



## siren_ (Mar 2, 2010)

okay eggplant, i'll compromise...

You can have him as clark kent, but i get a piece of him once he becomes superman.ha ha ha. Da rev, you should play dress-up for us!


----------



## Zowie (Mar 2, 2010)

Hm, a BHM superman. Or would it be Super(sized)Man? Haha.
I want to draw this. o-o


----------



## ~da rev~ (Mar 3, 2010)

Why, thank you ladies.

I'll have to update this thread with new pics one of these days. 

As for the costume thing. Maybe next halloween.


----------



## Zowie (Mar 3, 2010)

Each time I go through this, a slew of totally innapropriate comments just rolls through my head. 
So, watcha doing tonight? :eat2:

(Why is not sleazy eyebrow waggle smile? Well, that'd be better.)


----------



## ~da rev~ (Mar 3, 2010)

Well, maybe you could check out this video I'm in to give you more to look at.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdRNJuzc1xY


----------



## Zowie (Mar 3, 2010)

Chéri, je t'adore, mais tu as raison, c'est vraiment horrible. XD Non, je taquine.

Well, you're fine. And Beard-guy too, but he made me want a cigarette, which isn't so cool. But now I'm back to having not much to do D: Entertain me.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Mar 3, 2010)

Beard guy is married, anyway.


----------



## Zowie (Mar 3, 2010)

Heh, I wasn't about to go after him, I'm not completely crazy.
You two live in an even more frozen wasteland than me. o_o


----------



## ~da rev~ (Mar 3, 2010)

That's true. I live where hell has literally frozen over. 

But I'm moving away from here in a few months anyways!


----------



## ~da rev~ (Mar 17, 2010)

Thought I'd update. Since I'm shedding some pounds away (around 40 thus far) Thought I'd take a few snaps to compare. And a little bit more for you FFA's too look at, as well. 



View attachment IMG_2582.JPG

View attachment IMG_2583.JPG


----------



## Zowie (Mar 22, 2010)

Yaaaaayyy you updated! Beautiful, really.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Mar 22, 2010)

You demanded it! You get what you ask for


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 22, 2010)

I like the close-up of the belly..:eat2:


----------



## Esther (Mar 23, 2010)

I also approve of that close-up shot 
AND I have to say that I think you're way cuter than the beard guy!


----------



## ~da rev~ (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## ~da rev~ (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm also in a new video which is located on my youtube page. You all should check it out and subscribe to me!  

http://www.youtube.com/ax3lproductions


----------



## Zowie (Mar 24, 2010)

This made me think of a Milk commercial here...







One is okay, but two is better.


----------

